
Ask HN:Are you building/running resources for developers or designers? - Mike_Andreuzza
Hello everyone,<p>I am building a page with resources for Developers ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.colorsandfonts.com&#x2F;developer.html or https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.colorsandfonts.com&#x2F;designer.html ) and I was wondering if you want to be featured on it.<p>I need:
- Section. ( Code Editors, CSS Framework, Design Tools, etc,... )
- A working link.
- An image.
- Short description.
- The page you want to be featured in ( Designers or Developers ).<p>Thank you and have a great day!
======
davnicwil
Hi Mike, I'm building Box CI (boxci.dev)

Section: devops (developers page)

It's a CI service that lets you run builds on your own hardware. Aimed at
engineers who want full control of their CI builds, to make them faster,
cheaper and more secure.

Logo image in the favicon @
[https://boxci.dev/favicon.ico](https://boxci.dev/favicon.ico)

Cheers, have a good day yourself!

~~~
Mike_Andreuzza
Hey Davnicwil,

You are thank you so much. You can see Box Ci here.

[https://www.colorsandfonts.com/developer.html](https://www.colorsandfonts.com/developer.html)
under DevOps tab.

I am still building the section tho.

Thanks a lot !

~~~
davnicwil
Awesome, thanks!

~~~
Mike_Andreuzza
You welcome.

